# Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung



## getcon (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Ich habe meine erste Angelrute und Rolle heute gekauft. Nun wollte ich Eure Meinung zu dieser Kombination hören und eine Empfehlung für eine passende Schnur und auch für eine zweite Angelrute und Rolle.

Meine erste Angelrute ist eine Daiwa Sweepfire Spin 2,70 m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20-60gr. Dazu eine Spro Red Arc 10400 Rolle. Mein Wunsch ist es erstmal in einem Forellenteich das Angeln zu erlernen und später auf Räuber zu fischen. Der Verkäufer war sehr freundlich und ich fühlte mich gut beraten. Möchte aber von euch wissen, ob diese Kombi schon etwas vernünftiges ist und zu welcher Schnur ihr mir ratet. 

Da ich mir eine zweite Angelrute zulegen möchte; habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Ich würde die zweite Rute zum Forellenangeln nutzen. Welche Kombi Rute und Rolle könnt Ihr empfehlen? Preisvorstellung bis max 200 EUR. 

Danke.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Moin,

hättest mal vorher gefragt...deine Rute an sich ist Einsteigerklasse. Aber 2,7m und dann 20-60g sind zum Forellenangeln ungeeignet. Du fischt auf Forelle mit kleinen Ködern, wie Spinner, Wobbler, Gufi, Blinker in der 2-5g Klasse. Eine Rute mit einem so hohen Wurfgewicht wird diese nicht ordentlich werfen. Maximal im Uferbereich "rumholzen" ist damit möglich.

Für stärkere Raubische mag das Wurfgewicht in Ordnung sein. Aber mit dem Gufi den Grund abklopfen wird mit dem Blank glaube ich schwer. Weiss nich genau, ob der schnell genug ist.

Wenn du noch eine Allroundrute für den Forellensee willst, dann nimm die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float 4,2m und 15-50g Wurfgewicht. Ob mit der Wasserkugel, Spirolino, auf Grund oder auch mit Pose. Sie ist für alles gut geeignet. Als Rolle würde ebenfalls eine Red Arc (oder ein anderes Modell von Spro) oder auch etwas aus dem Hause Daiwa in der 2500er Größe gehen.


----------



## getcon (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Vielen Dank für den Ratschlag. Ich weiss nicht ob 4,20 m zu lang sind. Würden auch 3,60 m gehen oder ist der Unterschied zu gross?

Kann ich für die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,60 m meine vorhandene Red Arc 10400 Rolle nutzen oder ist sie zu gross dafür.?

Welche monofile Schnurgrösse sollte ich zu diese Kombi am Forellenteich verwenden? 0,20 oder etwas dünner? Wie gesagt bin absoluter Neuling.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Mich würde mal interessieren lieber getron, was du deinem Händler erzählt hast - damit der dir eine "Hecht/ Zander Kombo" die andere Leute an großen Flüssen fischen zusammen gestellt hat...


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

#getcon
Da muss ich allrounder Recht geben. Für Forellen ist die Daiwa wohl ungeeignet.
Warum möchtest du das angeln im FoPu lernen. Nach meiner Meinung lernt man in freier Wildbahn mit einem erfahrenen Kollegen wohl am besten. Und für so einen zu finden , könntest du auch im AB fragen. Gibt bestimmt einen aus deiner Region hier.

Welche Gewässer und Fischarten möchtest du nach dem FoPu-Seminar befischen?
Das spielt bei der Gerätewahl wohl auch ne Rolle

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Mal davon abgesehen, dass eine Spinnrute in den meisten Forellenseen eh keinen Sinn macht - da das Blinkern usw. meist verboten ist.




Das Angeln mit geschleppten Bienenmaden und Sibrolinos ist da fast schon Grenze 


Ne mal im Ernst. Als Allroundrute zum Würchenbaden etc. hätte es eine 3,60m / 3,90m feine Grund/ Posenrute mit einem WG von 10-30gr locker getan. Dazu ne 2500er - 4000er Shimanogröße als Rolle und ne 20er Mono...


PS: Die Sweepfire kenne ich sogar  Ist jetzt nicht gerade ne top Vollkontaktzanderrute... geht eher so in Richtung straffe Semi Parabol (bei dem WG).


----------



## getcon (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

@Fr33 Ich bin zu einem Angelgeschäft und habe um eine Beratung gebeten. Ich erklärte, daß ich gerade den Fischereischein gemacht habe und noch nie geangelt habe und auch keine Ahnung von den Ruten oder Rollen habe. Auf die Frage auf was ich fischen möchte sagte ich, daß ich gerne auf Räuber fischen möchte aber auch zu anfangs an einen Forellenteich auf Forelle angeln möchte um überhaupt erstmal einen Biss zu bekommen und erste Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Mein Wunsch war also eine Allroundrute womit ich auf Räuber als auch auf Forelle angeln gehen könnte. Zuerst wurde mir eine Rute iCore von Cormoran oder so ähnlich mit einer Grösse von 2,10m und WG von 20-60g angeboten. Ich habe dann gesagt, daß es auch etwas höherpreisiges dafür qualitativ hochwertigeres bis 70 EUR sein dürfte. Die Sweepfire habe ich für 59,90 EUR gekauft und man versicherte mir eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen zu haben. Ich denke die Rute ist nicht schlecht nur für einen Forellenteich ungeeignet. Auf den Gedanken bin ich gekommen, weil ich mich einige Anglerseite über Forellenangeln durchgelesen habe und immer wieder auf ein WG von 5 bis 20 oder etwas höher und einer Länge von 3,60 - 4,20 m gestossen bin. Daher auch mein gestriger Forenbeitrag.
Über die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float habe ich bei Google bisher positives gelesen und ich denke dies meine zweite Rute sein wird. Hoffe nur das es kein Fehlkauf ist. 

@pinhead Ich möchte das Angeln am Forellenteich erlernen (keine Ahnnung warum es immer als Forellenpuff betitelt wird #c ) weil ich mit meinem Sohn 9 Jahre überhaupt eine Chance haben möchte einen Fisch zu fangen. Falls er auch mal auf Toilette gehen möchte, dann ist er an einem Teich besser aufgehoben und auch gibts dort einen Kiosk etc. wo er auch mal ein Eis kaufen kann. Ich denke für die ersten Gehversuche und um überhaupt ein Gefühl fürs Drillen etc. zu bekommen ist ein Forellenteich mit Kind gut geeignet. Wo ich später angeln möchte weiss ich nicht. Ich hätte gerne hier vor der Haustüre an der Brenz geangelt, aber scheinbar darf man das nicht weil es dafür keine Tageskarten zu erwerben gibt, außer man schließt sich einem Verein an. Wenn ich dann Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, gibt es hier in der Nähe viele Seen in Elchingen und auch die Donau als Fluß. 

Aber nochmal auf meine Frage zu kommen:

Kann ich für die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,60 m meine vorhandene Red Arc 10400 Rolle nutzen oder ist sie zu gross dafür.?

Welche monofile Schnurgrösse sollte ich zu diese Kombi am Forellenteich verwenden? 0,20 oder etwas dünner? Wie gesagt bin absoluter Neuling.

Danke.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

@ TE, du wirst am Forellensee auch oftmals mit langen Vorfächern angeln. Ebenso hat die "Pilot Montage" oftmals Längen von +2,5m. Spiro Vorfächer sind noch länger.

Man kann mit 3,6m Ruten angeln, keine Frage. Bequemer ist aber ein 4,2m Modell. Du hast einfach mehr Möglichkeiten und kannst viele Methoden bequemer fischen. 

Ich selber angel viel mit solchem Allroundgeschirr und ich würde immer die 4,2m Ruten nehmen. Die Vorteile sind auch beim Posenfischen klar (bessere Führung, mehr Chance einen Anhieb zu setzen).

Die Red Arc kannst du unter die Aqualite schrauben, sie ist zwar recht groß, aber nützt ja nun nichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Leider hört man das immer wieder das Verkäufer einem ungeeignetes Gerät verkaufen. Sowas kann ich immer nicht verstehen...man führt einen Angelladen und hat eigentlich 0 Plan.

Am Forellenpuff lernt man übrigens so gut wie nichts. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Habe selbst als Jugendlicher viele Jahre an solchen Tümpeln verbracht. Als es dann raus ging an ein natürliches Gewässer war ich erstmal aufgeschmissen. In freier Wildbahn ist vieles komplexer, man muss sich ganz andere Gedanken machen als an einem Forellentümpel etc.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*



getcon schrieb:


> Aber nochmal auf meine Frage zu kommen:
> 
> Kann ich für die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,60 m meine vorhandene Red Arc 10400 Rolle nutzen oder ist sie zu gross dafür.?


Nehm die 4,2er. Du fährst damit besser!



> Welche monofile Schnurgrösse sollte ich zu diese Kombi am Forellenteich verwenden? 0,20 oder etwas dünner? Wie gesagt bin absoluter Neuling.


Nicht unter 20er. Ich würde dir zu einer 23-25er raten. Lieber erst einmal etwas gröber. Hängt auch vom See ab. Sind nur 500g Fische drin ist es egal, dann gehts auch dünner. Aber was ist, wenn mal größere Fische rumschwimmen?

Die ganzen "Experten" mit ihren Ultradünnen Vorfächern und Schnüren belächel ich am Forellensee nurnoch. Ich hab noch nie Leute soviele Fische abreissen sehen wie diese "Spezialisten".


----------



## lsski (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Ich würde wie so offt eine Feederute entpfehlen die kann wirklich fast alle Fische bezwingen eine Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht hast du schon.
Sie sind sehr vielseitig und Ich habe mit meinen Feederruten schon Forellen, Barben Rotaugen Brassen Zander Schollen mitlere Dorsche Karpfen Hornhechte Aale Waller bis 1m und Stör gefangen.
Auf Grund und auch mit Pose mit Spirolino oder Grundblei.
Alles funktioniert prima.
Auch können die Fische wegen der Feinen und gut federnden Spitze den Haken schlecht abschütteln.
Dazu eine Freilaufrolle und für Anfänger erst mal eine Mono-Schnur und es kann losgehen.
Ich habe für jeden Fisch die passende Rute zur Methode nur meine Feeder fische ich aus Erfahrung am liebsten.

Jenzi hat da eine Wirklich super Rute im Programm ich habe 2 Davon. Die Qualität ist für den Preis der hammer 

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.....php?info=p4979_Jenzi-AICAS-Feeder-Force.html

oder günstiger die hier 
http://www.nordfishing77.at/safedataframe.html?fsrc=http://www.nordfishing77.at/

Als Rolle entpfehle ich dir mmmmmmmm damit es nicht zu teuer wird.......
http://www.nordfishing77.at/safedataframe.html?fsrc=http://www.nordfishing77.at/

So jetzt aber ran an die Fische #a


----------



## Aal_Willi (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*



getcon schrieb:


> Aber nochmal auf meine Frage zu kommen:
> 
> Kann ich für die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,60 m meine vorhandene Red Arc 10400 Rolle nutzen oder ist sie zu gross dafür.?



Die 10400 Red Arc würde gut zu der 3,60er Float passen, da musst
Du Dir jetzt keine zweite Rolle kaufen.

Auch würde ich erstmal mit Deiner 2,70m Spinnrute an den Teich
gehen und einfach erstmal angeln - ich persönlich halte es für
unnötig sich für sowas eine neue Rute zu kaufen.

Damit kannst Du auf Grund, mit Pose oder Sbirolino oder anderen
Schleppposen fischen, da würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen.

Einzig der "Drillgenuss" ist bei der 60gr. Rute etwas eingeschränkter, aber ob das so eine Tragödie ist #c

Gruss #h


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

@Aal_Willi
Hab gestern die Daiwa Exceller Spin 40-80gr in der Hand gehabt.
Hat sich angefühlt wie ne Barschflinte.
Die Wg.-Angaben sind mittlerweile sowas von fürn A..ch. Den Stock hätte schon ein Durchschnittshecht zum Halbkreis gebogen. 
Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## getcon (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Die Würfel,sind gefallen und ich habe mir die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float bestellt und habe ein gutes Gefühl eine gute Rute gekauft zu haben. 

Das letze Posting verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Ist die Sweepfire Spin doch keine so gute Rute wie sie mir der Verkäufer angepriesen hat?


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Sweepfire ist von der Firma Daiwa die günstige Serie. Die teuersten liegen dann bei über 1000 Euro pro Rute.

Wie lang ist die Power Float nun geworden?

Ich fische davon 3 und kenne auch die, teilwesie wesentlich teureren Konkurrenzprodukte. Du hast eine absolut geile Rute zu einem unverschämt guten Preis gekauft!


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Also für den Anfang auf Barsch und Hecht im Stillgewässer gehts so gerade noch.
Auch im Fopu wenn grosse Refos drin sind.
Für Fliessgewässer eher nicht. Vieleicht noch zum Wobbeln mit nicht zu schweren Wobblern bis max 20gr.
Was hast denn für die bezahlt?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoscheck (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Hallo,

59,90 € hast du für die Sweepfire bezahlt? Die kriegst du im Netz schon für die Hälfte ich würd mal sagen dein Angelhändler kommt vor lachen nicht in den Schlaf,da brauchen die sich echt nicht wundern das immer mehr Leute im Netz bestellen, die Beratung von dem war ja wohl für den Ar...
Du hättest dir vielleicht doch aus nem Verein in deiner Nähe nen erfahrenen Angelkollegen suchen sollen der dich beim Kauf berät oder vorher hier fragen sollen und nicht in nen Laden gehen sollen und sagen " Ich hab keine Ahnung verkauf mir was" das war definitiv der falsche Weg.
Aber ich glaube diese Fehler haben hier viele Anfänger gemacht, ich will mich davon nicht ausschliessen, ich hab auch viel Müll gekauft zum Anfang.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## getcon (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Es ist eine 3,60 m lange geworden. Habe hin und her überlegt und letztendlich auch im Hintekopf gehabt das ich meinen Sohn (9) auch mit der Rute angeln lassen werde. 

Heute kam meine Schwiegermutter zu Besuch und hat uns eine Angel geschenkt, die sie im Keller hatte. Es handelt sich um eine Germina Exquisit 1,80 m und Wurfgewicht bis 15gr aus der ehemaligen DDR. Sie ist in einem guten Zustand. Weiß nicht wo der Einsatzzweck für diese Angel ist oder ob es sich lohnen würde dafür eine passende Rolle zu kaufen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Richtig.
In der Bucht 31,95€ 

Bist schön beschixxen worden.
Aber keinen Vorwurf an dich.
Das ist Lehrgeld, haben alle mal bezahlt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## getcon (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Schade irgendwie, weil ich mich wirklich gut beraten gefühlt habe und der Verkäufer und der Angelladen einen guten ersten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen hat.  Es ärgert mich das ich 20 Eur zuviel gezahlt habe. Schwamm drüber. Nächstes Mal werde ich hier Infos zusammentragen und werde jetzt mal dem Händler eine zweite Chance geben.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Servus,


naja 1 zu 1 kannst du die Preise zw. Online und Stationären Laden nicht vergleichen. Das ist aber inzwischen bekannt. Ladenmiete, Personal und EK Bedingungen tragen zu den Unterschieden auch bei... ist also nicht nur reine Profitgier 


Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass du schon recht blauäugig in den Laden bist und dich hast beraten lassen. Gerade als Anfänger/ Wiedereinsteiger ist es schwer was passendes zu finden. Der VK kann auch nur mit dem arbeiten, was du ihm an Infos gibts.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*



> .  Es ärgert mich das ich 20 Eur zuviel gezahlt habe. Schwamm drüber.


Eine normale Handelsspanne!
Es wird immer einen Garagenshop geben, oder einen miesen Ösi mit verfänglicher AGB, der den Einzelhändler unterbietet!
Man sollte da auch mal über Gewährleistung und Service nachdenken.
Ein Einzelhändler vor Ort kann mehr sein, als ein Maden und Würmer-Voratshalter!

Jürgen


----------



## maflomi01 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Allroundrute und Rolle - Eure Meinung*

Dieses Geschäft würde ich erst wieder betreten wenn die Hölle zufriert .
 Deine Sweepfire kannst du trotzdem benutzen auch wenn sie nicht so gut geeignet scheint ( am Fopu ) , würde eine Grundmontage mit Auftreibenden Köder wie z.b. Powerbait verwenden.
 Habe auch mit sowas angefangen und habe trotzdem meine Trutten gefangen.
 Deine neue Alte Rute scheint mir nach deinen angaben eine kurze leichte Spinnrute zu sein würde Spinner größe 2 oder Blinker in 7gr. verwenden Wobler für Trutten sind leider vielzu leicht für die ( die wiegen meist nur ca. 2,5gr )


----------

